# Maybe I've been working by myself for too long..



## welgedrywall (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wilton eh?*



Jerry Purviance said:


> Wilton ...Halfway between Iowa City and Davenport. on I-80... :thumbup:


Hello, You are very close to us. Originally from Muscatine Iowa. We service Missouri, Iowa, & Illinois. How is business going in Wilton? What seems to be your most busy months around here?


----------



## Jerry Purviance (Feb 13, 2008)

welgedrywall said:


> Hello, You are very close to us. Originally from Muscatine Iowa. We service Missouri, Iowa, & Illinois. How is business going in Wilton? What seems to be your most busy months around here?


Born and raised in Muscatine ..graduated from MHS in 85' Worked for Jim Ganzer for about 7 years and a few different Contractors in the Iowa half of the Quad Cities ..Been in biz for myself about 6 years now..Wilton is only 11 miles out of Muscatine .. Biz for me is great ..all months are my busy months . as it stands right now I got 8 jobs with deposits paid on the planner. I have a good customer base that knows me .I tell them up front here it is such and such and such are ahead of you and I would love to do your project but your looking at x amount of months before I can get there,If you want to get somebody else that can get there sooner ,no hard feelings ,I understand. 9 out of 10 times they say ,thats ok we will wait for you..That makes me feel great.:clap: ...I did mostly spec houses from foundation to finish for other contractors and decided I would be mostly remodeling when I started for myself..And lucky it paid off..I don't have the problems of being jacked around by the GC on time and money and how it always changes from house to house..I know not all GC are that way ,,,,but it sure seems to be a lot that are... Lately I've been breaking my business in to 2 halves ,,,Remodeling and Custom Cabinets ... my Plan is to phase out the remodeling side of things in the next 5 to 10 years and concentrate on just case work ..Got a pretty good Start on a decent cabinet shop and have done about 4 custom Kitchens from scratch and tons of built ins ..Just getting into my 40's and have pulled enough plaster and lathe down and redone more than a mans share of steep roofs.... and fought enough 4x8 sheets of 5/8 " drywall up narrow winding stair cases to last a lifetime.... Not to say that I won't a do few remodels from time to time ....BUT they will be choice ones of my choosing cause I want to not that I have to.. Sorry so long ..
Thanks Jerry..


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

Tom F. said:


> Very informative. To what level do you professional drywall finishers generally work when doing new residential construction? Do the GCs use these levels to reference your work?


Here in Knoxville, they do a level 2 and screw around with it for twice the time so that they can tell you it is a level 4, and that you are not paying for a level 5. If you paid double, they could do a level 5... except for the primer/surfacer... that's extra.

jdl


----------

